# Maverick County Hunting Lease - 2 spots available



## rssfarm (Mar 14, 2006)

2 spots available on Cage Ranch in Maverick County, $6000 per spot for 1 trophy, 1 cull and does. Outstanding deer quality (high 150's to mid 160's every year, a few 170's sneak in) My son has shot a 173 5/8's, 164 and a 162 8 pointer in the last 3 years. Good quail hunting, blues and bob's, 3 fishing tanks. Prime south Texas country, lease is bordered by Bass Brothers Ranch and HP Zachery's place. 3500 acres, all huntable, water and electricity, no housing...need your own trailer(s). Great all weather roads. Pictures of all deer shot in last 3 years available by request, scoring done by licensed biologist. email [email protected] if interested.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Nice deer and a darn good area to hunt.


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

I am good friends with one of the Cage daughter's. The Maverick Monster, 197 net Texas state record typical was killed on this ranch in 1963. Doesn't get much better.


----------



## rssfarm (Mar 14, 2006)

The Maverick Monster was killed 200 yards from our camp....right next to the cattle pens where the bobcats live today!


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

How many guns on 3500acres? What is considered a "trophy" 

Thanks.


----------



## rssfarm (Mar 14, 2006)

we have 8 members (6 currently). we shoot 5 1/2 and older only...as with most real trophy leases we are particular about managing the herd for obvious reasons. but, the member picks his trophy...it's not by committee. culls are 4 1/2 and older with 8 pts or less. we have some awesome 8 pointers (although some will argue an 8 pointer can't be awesome...I'll disagree) It's a great spot. You can also speak to the ranch foreman (for over 30 years) for verification of information.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

My best friend hunts on the Winship Ranch just across the street. I am in that part of the country alot helping him on the ranch.


----------



## rssfarm (Mar 14, 2006)

bump


----------



## 1txrcher (May 22, 2005)

Would a person be able to bowhunt through archery season as well(is this a year round access lease?)... could you pm me with some of the ranch particulars and a ph# 
thanks
Dan


----------



## shesoutdoorsy (May 11, 2006)

Are there hotels close to this place? Can the person on the lease bring a non shooter with them? Thanks.

shesoutdoorsy


----------

